# R.I.P. Ray Harryhausen



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/JoshWildingNewsAndReviews/news/?a=79065


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nooooo!!!!!!!

Sad to hear. His movies remain among my favorites in the sci-fi/horror genre. The man was gifted and brilliant.

Favorite quote from the article: "What we do now digitally with computers, Ray did digitally long before but without computers. Only with his digits." -Terry Gilliam.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

His work was classic. The skeleton fighting scene in Jason and the Argonauts has always been a favorite. All is work was magic.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

That is depressing, he was one of my favorite movie special effect specialist! Every movie he worked on, are very special to me! Sad to hear this.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So sad to see this news. Ray was a true wizard of special effects. His artistry will live on in his movies.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sad to hear it. I still can't make clay do the things he used to do.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I think it is fair to say he must surely have been an influence on all of us and especially all you pros.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm glad he's getting a shout out here!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

What a loss....


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

RIP Ray


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Such a visionary...
RIP, Mr. Harryhausen, and thank you.


----------

